# Power Rangers dark and gritty.



## Penpilot (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's an interesting spoof of all the dark and gritty Hollywood reboots that have been the recent crazy. It's a 14minute short film starting Katee Sackhoff of Battlestar and James Vanderbeek. Warning NSFW. When I say dark and gritty this is what the video is very very dark and gritty, with some nudity. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsU14xqjARk&feature=youtu.be

Here's an interview with the producer were he talks about the similarities between the Power Rangers and child soldiers. 

Power Rangers Fan Film from Producer Adi Shankar and Starring James Van Der Beek and Katee Sackhoff Gets "Dark and Gritty" - IGN

Any way, it's an interesting perspective.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 25, 2015)

If you want it grittier, look to real life. 

A power ranger was recently arrested for killing his roommate with a sword.

Power Rangers Actor Ricardo Medina Jr. Arrested For Murder - ABC News


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 25, 2015)

^^Yikes. That's a little too dark and gritty.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 25, 2015)

I soooo want to see this film!!!!!


----------



## Philster401 (Feb 25, 2015)

Actually he won't be charged:
Power Rangers Actor Won't be Charged in Stabbing Death - IGN


----------



## Telcontar (Feb 26, 2015)

Loved the short film. It was hilarious. I have rather vague memories of watching the first 1 or 2 seasons of Power Rangers when I was a kid, so I was on the periphery of their target audience.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 2, 2015)

I liked the short amount of the vid I saw.
I was not a power ranger fan.


----------

